# g-tech preformance meter



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

i bough a g-tech the other day but still havent been able to use it because they forgot to put an adjusting screw in the box so im waiting for it to come in the mail... has anyone ever used one of these and verified it on the track or anything????? just curious... so far i did try to use it by just suction cupping it to the speedometer because its almost horizontal and got a 0-60 time of 6.5 with tracton control on and not pushing it to redline... just curious...lol


----------

